# K2 Temptation 1979 Wille Ni-Luoma?



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey guys I got this board last year given to me cuz it had a chip...all I can get from the board is its a K2 Temptation 1979 Willw Ni-Luoma and its got a pretty bad chip on the back end...i was just wondering what I got here, I know nothing about the board and havent riden it once cuz I figured my deck was better... anyone no anything bout it.


----------

